# Nook tablet rides again



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://news.google.com/news/amp?caurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.zdnet.com%2Fgoogle-amp%2Farticle%2Fwith-new-nook-tablet-7-barnes-noble-looking-to-compete-with-amazon-fire-tablets%2F#pt0-882619

As I understand this, BN has given up partnering with Samsung for tablets, and seems to be headed for a nice but low-budget tablet. Similar to the approach Amazon took after setting their sights lower from the old HDX high-end tablets to the more recent releases of inexpensive tablets.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Their new one looks to be designed as direct competition of the lower end Fires. But . . . . the Zon has an ulterior motive for selling a cheap tablet: lure people in to purchasing content -- music, movies, TV, games, apps, and, yes, books -- from Amazon. Not to mention including the built-in Amazon store app and, now, Alexa which FURTHER enables quick and easy shopping on Amazon.

I'm not seeing where B&N has that kind of content or, frankly, ease of access. They do seem to have _some_ video and music . . . . I'd be surprised to learn their catalog is as extensive as Amazon's however. And they don't have their own app store at all; I assume the device is completely compatible with Google Play. So, really, it's just a low end tablet . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree that BN seems to be headed the same way as Zon, but without the media prospects. Presumably you can get movies and music from Google Play. Though I don't see this as becoming terribly successful. But some people are fully committed to BN. After the examples of both me and my mother being very pleased with Kindles, when my aunt wanted an ereader (mainly for travel, she seems to be wedded to the idea of paper books) she ran to BN and bought herself a Nook! Since she uses computers for email and a bit of web browsing but not much else, she has no wifi, so she has to make a trip to BN to load any books on it! But she prefers that if it means that she can keep to the comforting BN embrace. And since she had to go to BN anyway to get paper books, it doesn't seem that great an imposition to her.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I had several B&N nook tablets, they were fine at the time, unfortunately B&N did not keep up with updating them as new features came out. I enjoyed going to the actual store reading a book free for an hour. I plan to go by the store and check out their new tablet. I have the fire 6, which I don't use much any more, because the battery doesn't last very long and it seems I'm forever charging it. I hope nook has more success this time with their tablets. I buy books from B&N and amazon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I tried the Nook 7. It was very slow and lagged a lot. It was very lightweight. The battery was terrible, did not last very long. I ended up returning it.


----------

